# betta's new 5.5!



## Chaz385 (Nov 16, 2010)

after coming back from vacation (and making sure he was ok) i decided to spruce up my betta's tank a bit. below is a front view of how the tank looks like right now. let me know what you think 
yes, this is my first attempt at decorating a tank


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks gud. Is thatsand on the bottom?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Turn the bubbles down. Bettas don't like heavy currants. Also put a broad leafed floating silk plant in. Bettas like to rest on leaves.


----------



## Chaz385 (Nov 16, 2010)

it is sand at the bottom of the tank. its a little sparse, but a friend of mine told me that sand is better for planting a tank than gravel, something i wanted to try with this 5.5. as for the bubbles, the sponge filter gives off such large bubbles that i got the airstone to help alliviate the huge bubbles coming out of the filter that disturbed the surface to the point where i couldnt feed the fish cause he wouldnt go near the surface


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Put an adjustable valve on the air hose so you can turn it down.


----------

